
What Happens When a Chinese Tycoon Stands Up Against the Government - songzme
http://www.forbes.com/sites/hengshao/2015/01/29/what-happens-when-a-chinese-tycoon-stands-up-against-the-government-oftentimes-you-fall-hard/
======
beamatronic
It might be wise for him to stand up against the government from a secure
location.

------
okibeogezi
He doesn't have very good future prospects in China.

